# Nitecore D10 vs Akoray Cree Q5 WC



## L_Darklighter (Feb 25, 2009)

What are the pro's and con's?

*Nitecore D10 *

Pros
*
*- Excellent build quality = long life
- Piston drive activation never wears out activation button.
- Ramping means variable output for any given situation.
- Q5 is bright and energy efficient
- Knurling makes it easier to hold, less likely to drop
- Can take AA sized batteries, and works with 3.6v 14500 Li-on rechargables.
-Friendly user interface for instant brightest, instant lowest. Converts to 'forward clicky' with a simple turn of the bezel.
-Size means easy EDC.
-Lifetime warranty through 4Sevens.
-For some reason, I trust the D10 will handle protected 14500's without blowing up, even though I lack evidence to support this belief.

Cons

-$45 more expensive than Akoray Cree Q5 WC.
-Doesn't come with a clip. Clip costs $8 additional. Clip prevents rolling, also secures flashlight in pocket so you don't lose it.
-ramping isn't perfect, but workable. Ramps faster in one direction than the other.
-burntime isn't as long as Fenix. Is it fair to say roughly 70% as long on?

*Akoray Cree Q5 WC

*Pros

-Cheap. $21.59
-Q5, same as D10
-Easy to EDC as D10
-Accepts 14500 Li-ons.
-6 mode operation. Hi, mid, low. Strobe, SOS, Slow Strobe.
-Come with built-in clip for anti-roll and securing in pocket.

Cons

-Dubious quality. The last cheap LED light I bought from DealExtreme was a Romisen, and it was DOA. Getting a refund wasn't fun, but eventually came through.
-No warranty.
-Tail clicky will break, someday. Don't know when.
-Strobe modes might be a con. I don't much care for them. Prefer the D10 UI.
-slightly longer than D10 (99mm vs 89mm)
-For some reason, I feel like an Akoray Q5-WC might blow up on me even using protected 14500s, even though I have no evidence to support this fear.


I haven't made up my mind as to which is better. I'm hoping the ensuing discussion will help. My bias is that the D10 is sexier. However, I can buy 3x Akoray lights for one D10! I think it's fair to admit that there's a strong chance I will misplace and lose either light within the first year of EDCing it. So no lifetime warranty will help there. I've already left my LED Mag in the trunk of my car after checking oil at night, only to luckily find it wedged between some rubber hoses. I don't expect to luck out like that again with tiny single AA lights like these!

Might it be worth it to buy two Akorays and keep one in the sock drawer for when the first breaks/gets lost? Save yourself $20

(i.e. Two Akorays @ $21.59= _$43.18 _minus a D10 w/ clip = _$62.55 with 8% CPF discount = _*$19.37 net savings*)

And please, let's keep the discussion to these two lights, mainly because they're both single AA lights with a good emitter that can support 14500s. Unless there's a dark horse I'm unaware of...

Thanks, all.


----------



## Zatoichi (Feb 25, 2009)

L_Darklighter said:


> I haven't made up my mind as to which is better.



Looking at your pros and cons, I think you _have_ decided which is better. The D10 (and EX10) were voted flashlight of the year on CPF. I would go with the quality and the warranty. My D10 goes everywhere with me. :twothumbs


----------



## Dreamer (Feb 25, 2009)

I own both lights and the Akoray did not work when I first got it. I had to do some soldering for it to work. Though the D10 is $45 more expensive, it's a high quality product and will last a long time. Can't say much about the Akoray. Go for the D10, you will not regret it.  
Btw, do check out the Liteflux LF5XT which is my current fav AA light.


----------



## radu1976 (Feb 25, 2009)

There are a few weeks since I got the AKORAY and I am still in love with this light...Q5, multimodes, IBS, HA what's not good ? Cons : a clickie a bit hard to press and the runtime on MAX which last 42 min ....the brightness comes with a cost.
I hear that D10 is a great light but for 3 times the price I am not sure if it's worth it...
I am confident that when my AKORAY will be out of order the DX will have other tempting offers for 14500 powered mini lights. I am happy to have experiences with many lights instead of 1 reliable for 3 years :naughty:


----------



## phantom23 (Feb 25, 2009)

-D10 Q5 is $59, D10 R2 is $63. + clips and after coupon it's $61,64 (Q5) and $65,32. So difference between D10 and Akoray is $40,05 or $43,73 (but it's genuine R2).
-D10 is built from T7075 aluminium + Mil-Spec HA-III while Akoray is T6 and type-II.
-D10 has slightly shorter runtimes than Fenix but is also slightly brighter with Ni-MHs. Which is great because Fenix is current controlled which is more efficient than PWM (but doesn't allow to create adjustable modes). Akoray's driver is very inefficient, using ~1,5V AA it's below 40% and ~65% using 14500. There's also huge difference in brightness between ~1,5V and Li-Ion.
-Last thing. Akoray's Q5 is less bright than genuine Q2...

So there is 2x price difference. But there's also huge difference in quality.


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Feb 25, 2009)

I don't even have to see the Akoray to know that the D10 is better. 

You get what you pay for.


----------



## Fallingwater (Feb 25, 2009)

Tekno_Cowboy said:


> I don't even have to see the Akoray to know that the D10 is better.


You cannot possibly know without first trying them out. You need to do much more than just see a light before you can pass judgement on it.



> You get what you pay for.


Untrue in many cases.

I'm writing an extensive comparative review of the Akoray K-106 and my NDI for my website, but I'm not going to talk about it since the OP explicitly asks not to talk about lights other than the D10. I'll just say that the K-106 has been somewhat of a revelation to me.


----------



## FlashlightsNgear.com (Feb 25, 2009)

I just ordered a few things from DX.05790 TrustFire Protected 18650 Lithium Battery (2500mAh 2-Pack Blue) x 1 Pending $10.00 -
12594 TrustFire TR-001 Multi-Purpose Lithium Battery Charger x 1 Pending $9.35 -
16516 UltraFire WF-502B Cree R2-WC 3-Mode 250-Lumen LED Flashlight with Clip (1*18650) x 1 Pending $18.50 -
16607 Akoray Cree Q5-WC 6-Mode Memory 200-Lumen LED Flashlight with Clip (1*AA/1*14500) x 1 Pending $21.59 -
19626 TrustFire Protected 14500 3.7V 900mAh Lithium Batteries (2-Pack Blue) x 1 Pending $4.75 -




Sub Total: $ 64.20
Tax: $ 0.00 
All for the price of one Nitecore-- I was POed when I got my Fenix L2D-CE, bright enough I guess but the quality sucked, I figured If I was going to get poop quality Id just pay for poop to begin with so I paid less and got 2 lights and batteries for 15 bucks more than what I paid for my Fenix a few years ago  I havent seen a Nitecore but it would have to be better than the Fenix flashlights Ive seen. I have a Streamlight Twin-task 2c that Ive also never been happy with, I would love to be able to make it brighter, the main BULB in it sucks the batteries dry and isnt very bright, any ideas on that PLEASE PM me with them and BTW this forum kick azz!!!


----------



## NonSenCe (Feb 25, 2009)

havent tried nitecores yet. 

but i was happily suprised by another cheap multimode light that i bought from DX.. ultrafire a1. 

and i personally am satisfied for having it as backup to better quality light. -it was with my friend on his holiday trip as primary light.. now it will go to my glovebox (backup)

and also could use it as primary pocket light if i knew there is a another light backing it up near by. (glovebox, bag or whatever)

or if i know that there is a good chance i will loose/misplace/break/drop it. i rather carry cheaper light that i dont worry/care that much about, for those occasions. 

rule 1: do not use things that you hate to loose/break or cannot afford to replace, if you know its very likely that sh*t will happen.


sometimes you might find a bargain that can do the job almost as well for less.. just depends what things you are ready to tolerate and sacrifice.

and with cheaper lights the guarantee of working when SHTF is more limited.. 

but you forgive easier to something cheap when it fails, than to that 100k mercedes (or 300 surefire) right?


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Feb 25, 2009)

Fallingwater said:


> You cannot possibly know without first trying them out. You need to do much more than just see a light before you can pass judgement on it.



I'm going to have to disagree there. I most certainly can pass judgement without ever seeing something. Does that mean my judgement will be accurate? Not at all 




Fallingwater said:


> Untrue in many cases.


In my experience it is true more than 80% of the time. I've also found that the exceptions usually come with a catch too.


----------



## Benson (Feb 25, 2009)

L_Darklighter said:


> *Akoray Cree Q5 WC
> *Pros
> -6 mode operation. Hi, mid, low. Strobe, SOS, Slow Strobe.
> Cons
> -Strobe modes might be a con. I don't much care for them. Prefer the D10 UI.


A point to be aware of -- the Akoray is no longer 6-mode. The driver has been changed in all recent versions to a programmable 3-mode. Still not the D10 UI, but you _can_ ditch that strobe -- for each of the three modes, you can pick any selection from:
0-100% (select from a ramp)
100% (separate selection, so you don't have to hope you caught the exact top of the ramp)
slow blink
fast blink
slow->fast strobe (select from a ramp)
SOS
And it's got mode memory, so it turns on in the last mode it was in (and then clicks through the modes in the order you defined) and (toggleable) over-discharge protection for Li-ions. (Not sure if the 6-mode had either of these, but they're there now.)

I don't have one yet, but I've got one on order. As to build quality, I was very impressed with its little brother, the Akoray K-102 (AAA/10440, single-mode), which I do have -- especially versus my expectations from a $9 flashlight. I don't have any Nitecores, so I can't really compare them, but I wouldn't be at all worried about it blowing up.


----------



## gunga (Feb 25, 2009)

Fallingwater said:


> I'm writing an extensive comparative review of the Akoray K-106 and my NDI for my website, but I'm not going to talk about it since the OP explicitly asks not to talk about lights other than the D10. I'll just say that the K-106 has been somewhat of a revelation to me.


 
I'd like to see this review whenever it's ready.

BTW, my EDC now switches between a Lumapower Connexion X2 and the D10.

The D10 is still my favorite for a few reasons. If price is a concern I'd get one for less than $50 on BST forums.

The Akoray does seem like a very good value, especially if you get the 3 mode programmable light. It's still less efficient tho, and quality may be a bit questionable. I may pick one up as a backup or gift, or beater. Seems like a steal.


----------



## krazy89 (Feb 25, 2009)

hmm... seems like a lively discussion here...

my 2 cents...

99% of the time... you really do get what you pay for... that being said... u can luck out and get one that's in that 1%...

the big price difference is on quality control and after purchase warranty... customer service....

we've all been there... order items from a certain place... wait like 2 months....and when it gets to you... it doesn't work... then it takes u like 2 weeks to get it sorted out with their 'so called' customer service... then u gotta send it back to them.... another 2 weeks gone.... and then wait... for them to send you back another one.... another 2 months gone....

you guys know what i'm talking about.... so yeah... some ppl are willing to go through that hassle... but some don't.. and just want something that works... 

Nitecores are friggin great lights... i have 3 myself... the PD system rocks... and are well worth the money.... and if you wanna save a few bucks... can always grab one off the Marketplace... they are sold regularly...

KraZy


----------



## seaside (Feb 25, 2009)

krazy89 said:


> you guys know what i'm talking about.... so yeah... some ppl are willing to go through that hassle... but some don't.. and just want something that works...


 
Yeah, exactly.

Here's my thought.

I think getting reliable first, then start look for cheap play toy is better way than buying cheap first, keeps getting cheap stuffs till you find something works for you. Of cause, you may able to get nice one at cheap price though, it requires lot of research, and it takes longer to get delivered. When you already had reliable one, you knew you can be relaxed, can wait little longer for other toys. Get two proven quality lights in your hand first, then start look for cheap stuffs to play arround.


----------



## vali (Feb 25, 2009)

phantom23 said:


> -D10 has slightly shorter runtimes than Fenix but is also slightly brighter with Ni-MHs. Which is great because Fenix is current controlled which is more efficient than PWM (but doesn't allow to create adjustable modes). Akoray's driver is very inefficient, using ~1,5V AA it's below 40% and ~65% using 14500. There's also huge difference in brightness between ~1,5V and Li-Ion.
> -Last thing. Akoray's Q5 is less bright than genuine Q2...



Where did you get that data?


----------



## Zatoichi (Feb 25, 2009)

seaside said:


> Here's my thought.
> 
> I think getting reliable first, then start look for cheap play toy is better way than buying cheap first, keeps getting cheap stuffs till you find something works for you. Of cause, you may able to get nice one at cheap price though, it requires lot of research, and it takes longer to get delivered. When you already had reliable one, you knew you can be relaxed, can wait little longer for other toys. Get two proven quality lights in your hand first, then start look for cheap stuffs to play arround.



I completely agree with this. If you're looking for something you might depend on, buy something decent first. I finally broke down and bought a Romisen rc-g2 and I'm happy enough with it for the money, but I already have some good quality lights. I know how tempting the cheapos look when you don't have money coming out your ears (which I certaintly don't), but there are some things I feel are worth a bit of an investment, and a good flashlight is one of them. Once you have that, it's easier to bare the risk of buying cheapos from places like DX (and I must admit to finding DX a fun place to browse, and buy cheap bits & bobs from ).


----------



## StarHalo (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm still unclear on why the AKOray is taken so seriously and/or compared to any of our name-brand $30+ lights - the one full-length review model drew 3.5 amps from a Li-Ion, then another user with the same model got only .5 amps. Yet another user who had three identical copies of the light noted that one had a different beam from the others.

And no one is sure which model is which because there appears to be several different modes/drivers being sold in the same host.

And no one is sure if there is a updated driver, or if it's one of the original driver variations, or if they're selling different lights under the same name..

:shakehead


----------



## Fallingwater (Feb 25, 2009)

phantom23 said:


> Akoray's driver is very inefficient, using ~1,5V AA it's below 40% and ~65% using 14500. There's also huge difference in brightness between ~1,5V and Li-Ion.


You'll always get huge difference between 1.5V alkalines and LiIon cells. Alkalines will give you pathetic runtimes with the current draw of a high-flux emitter driven at anything approaching specified power.

Also, have you put a multimeter in series with the LED and circuit to determine driver efficiency in percentage?



> -Last thing. Akoray's Q5 is less bright than genuine Q2...


This cannot be.
First of all, there ain't no such thing as a "non-genuine" Q5. If it's a Cree then it's genuine, period; if it isn't a cree, then you'd notice immediately, as the shape would be different.

Secondly, driving current being the same, a Q5 will always be brighter than a Q2 (unless the Q5 is defective or partially ruined due to overheating). You can make a Q2 brighter by driving it harder, but then the comparison no longer makes sense.

Once my review is ready I'll post it here too, by the way.


----------



## radu1976 (Feb 25, 2009)

How do you know that AKORAY is less bright than a Q2 light ??
Have you tried it or you're just trying to trash this light ?
I have this light and it's as bright as FENIX P1D Q5 with the hotspot being at least as bright...so throwing over 3,000 lux while NITECORE is able to throw 2,600 with 14500 cells and that for only 20 min !!! Indeed, very efficient NITECORE driver !
I must be very lucky :
1. I did receive this light from DX...it didn't get lost
2. I did get it in about 3 weeks, wow...I guess the others are waiting more than 2 months according to some posts
3. This light worked and works flawlessly ...
4. For me the anodizing appear to be TYPE III ...hell I am lucky !



phantom23 said:


> -D10 Q5 is $59, D10 R2 is $63. + clips and after coupon it's $61,64 (Q5) and $65,32. So difference between D10 and Akoray is $40,05 or $43,73 (but it's genuine R2).
> -D10 is built from T7075 aluminium + Mil-Spec HA-III while Akoray is T6 and type-II.
> -D10 has slightly shorter runtimes than Fenix but is also slightly brighter with Ni-MHs. Which is great because Fenix is current controlled which is more efficient than PWM (but doesn't allow to create adjustable modes). Akoray's driver is very inefficient, using ~1,5V AA it's below 40% and ~65% using 14500. There's also huge difference in brightness between ~1,5V and Li-Ion.
> -Last thing. Akoray's Q5 is less bright than genuine Q2...
> ...


----------



## Zatoichi (Feb 25, 2009)

radu1976 said:


> I have this light and it's as bright as FENIX P1D Q5 with the hotspot being at least as bright...so throwing over 3,000 lux while NITECORE is able to throw 2,600 with 14500 cells and that for only 20 min !!! Indeed, very efficient NITECORE driver !



Can you equate lower lux readings to poorer efficiency? I'd have thought the overall output would be a fairer comparison.


----------



## radu1976 (Feb 25, 2009)

The throw was just a part of the comparison ! Anyway NITECORE has a longer runtime on 14500 than the AKORAY on maximum...
But when I spoke about the brightness I have taken intoconsideration the comparison to FENIX P1D Q5 - not only the hotspot intensity but the sidespill brightness and the diameter of the beamshot on the wall
Of course that the hotspot alone can't provide enough info about the overall brightness.


----------



## Zatoichi (Feb 25, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised if Fenix were more efficient, as efficiency was one of the factors that attracted me to them (my first decent LED light was a P2D), but my D10 on NiMH's seems efficient enough. I haven't looked at a proper comparison between the P1D and D10 so I've no reason to argue with what you say, and I also don't know what kind of runtime would be considered efficient with a 14500 in a D10. Anyway, I don't want to play off Fenix and Nitecore because I like them both.


----------



## StarHalo (Feb 26, 2009)

Zatoichi said:


> I also don't know what kind of runtime would be considered efficient with a 14500 in a D10.



Just over *four days*. Don't try that with a <$30 light.



Zatoichi said:


> Anyway, I don't want to play off Fenix and Nitecore because I like them both.



Fenix vs Nitecore is going to be a good efficiency battle for some time, and we'll get to reap the rewards


----------



## phantom23 (Feb 26, 2009)

Fallingwater said:


> You'll always get huge difference between 1.5V alkalines and LiIon cells. Alkalines will give you pathetic runtimes with the current draw of a high-flux emitter driven at anything approaching specified power.


Agree but difference is waaay smaller in D10 (1800 vs. 2800lux/1m) than in Akoray (600 vs. 3000lux/1m)



radu1976 said:


> How do you know that AKORAY is less bright than a Q2 light ??





Fallingwater said:


> First of all, there ain't no such thing as a "non-genuine" Q5. If it's a Cree then it's genuine, period; if it isn't a cree, then you'd notice immediately, as the shape would be different.
> Secondly, driving current being the same, a Q5 will always be brighter than a Q2 (unless the Q5 is defective or partially ruined due to overheating). You can make a Q2 brighter by driving it harder, but then the comparison no longer makes sense.


First of all, I didn't said that Akoray is less bright than Q2 *light*. I didn't said it has fake *Cree* emitter. I said that it has not Q5 as advertised but something about P4. It's common for many chesp Chinese manufacturers. If you compare Cree "Q5" from Akoray and Q5 from Cree distributor (like Cutter) you'll find "Q5" noticeably less bright.



radu1976 said:


> Have you tried it or you're just trying to trash this light ?
> I have this light and it's as bright as FENIX P1D Q5 with the hotspot being at least as bright...so throwing over 3,000 lux while NITECORE is able to throw 2,600 with 14500 cells and that for only 20 min !!! Indeed, very efficient NITECORE driver !


My D10 runs for 90 minutes with Trustfire 14500 and throws ~2800lux.



radu1976 said:


> Have you tried it or you're just trying to trash this light ?


It's tried and measured. 

Besides buying 2 D10's you'll get two identical flashlights. With Akoray there are different bodies, drivers, emitters...


----------



## LuxChaser (Mar 3, 2009)

I have the Akoray and it's a fantastic light with a UI similar to the
Jetbeam II IBS (I have this light as well). It's a stunner of an EDC for
its price and I'd advise you to take a second look at it.
I run the Akoray excusively on 14500 and am amazed at the output. 
I don't really worry about runtime as I am accustomed to carrying spares .


----------



## Phill (Mar 3, 2009)

LuxChaser said:


> I have the Akoray and it's a fantastic light with a UI similar to the
> Jetbeam II IBS (I have this light as well). It's a stunner of an EDC for
> its price and I'd advise you to take a second look at it.
> I run the Akoray excusively on 14500 and am amazed at the output.
> I don't really worry about runtime as I am accustomed to carrying spares .


 
Ive been looking at this light for a few days, seems to have plenty of potential and the price is right.

*[links removed - DM51]*

Also, I assume using 14500s is going to be a hell of a lot brighter than good AAs (twice as bright if not more right?), but how does that 200 lumen figure stack up in real life, is that a massaged marketing figure or is it pretty realistic?


----------



## DM51 (Mar 3, 2009)

Welcome to CPF, Phill.

Please ask questions about Batteries and chargers in the Batteries sub-forum.


----------



## kitelights (Mar 3, 2009)

Zatoichi said:


> Looking at your pros and cons, *I think you have* *decided which is better*. The D10 (and EX10) were voted flashlight of the year on CPF. I would go with the quality and the warranty. My D10 goes everywhere with me. :twothumbs


 Exactly.

It's fine if you want to buy junk that you may or may not receive and it may or may not work and it may or may not be high enough quality to not look like it came from the Dollar Store, but why even have a conversation comparing it to a quality light?

I've looked at many of the cheapies to give as gifts, but they're too inconsistent for me to take a chance. I've read most of the comments and reviews and all of them have *some *favorable comments, some more than others, but it's a crap shoot. If you have a problem, you may or may not get it resolved. The experience is so exasperating, that many just give up trying. And, yes, I do own 2 or 3 of them.

Those of you who haven't been around very long, don't remember that the decent $45-65 lights now are quite a bargain compared to their $80-230 predecessors. 

Please don't misunderstand me. If you buy a cheapie, I hope that you get it and I hope that it far out performs your expectations and that it lasts longer than you want it to. But it is a crap shoot and can't reasonably be compared to a quality light *nor a quality dealer. 

*When someone comes out with a good quality +/- $20 dollar reliable, consistent performer in this format with reasonably decent customer service, I'll be in line myself.


----------



## xachopin (Mar 4, 2009)

radu1976 said:


> Cons : a clickie a bit hard to press and the runtime on MAX which last 42 min ....the brightness comes with a cost.


 
Does anymone know what are the AKORAY runtimes on LOW and MID modes? :thinking:


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Jun 3, 2009)

I have a D10 and just received my AKOray. I bought it based on the positve reviews on DX and the surprisingly cheap price.

I was immediately impressed by the apparent build quality. The battery tube has thick walls, strong square threads with double o-rings, and flawless knurling and anodizing. The knurling is especially interesting because it is not only flawless but each of the diamonds has what I'll call "micro-texture" that makes it even more secure in the hand. The emitter is perfectly centered in an orange-peel reflector. Inspection of the threads showed no sharp metal shavings which are often seen with cheap DX lights. The clip appears rather thin and possibly weak, but it appears that it is made out of strong spring steel and should be perfectly serviceable. The only thing that is missing for me is an easy way to attach a lanyard, but I could attach one to the clip.



It took a few minutes to figure out how to program it and get rid of the strobe. I spread the 3 modes between the lowest and highest settings and eliminated the strobe/beacon settings.

Right now, the light is sitting in a glass of water on the highest setting to see how well it handles water. It didn't come with any lube on the threads, but I lubed the threads and o-rings and I'm certain that water won't be leaking there. Now I just have to see if it is waterproof at the lens and switch. 

I know it is easy to put down a cheap DX light, especially if you have never actually held it in your hands, but this one is certainly an exception to the belief that all DX lights are junk.

No, I would not trade it for my D10, but it is a light that I will be happy to keep in my glove box and would not hesitate to give it to someone as a gift. It certainly feels, looks, and performs like something costing 3x as much.


----------



## DHart (Jun 3, 2009)

I've got a D10 R2 and the AKOray K-106 (and K-103). AKOray makes an awesome light. For the money, it's pretty much a no brainer to buy. The quality is wonderful. Would I give up my D10 in favor of the K-106? I wouldn't want to. But I don't want to give up my AKOrays either! 

For those who doubt what a great light the K-106 is; it's likely you don't have one.


----------



## MerkurMan (Jun 3, 2009)

DHart said:


> I've got a D10 R2 and the AKOray K-106 (and K-103). AKOray makes an awesome light. For the money, it's pretty much a no brainer to buy. The quality is wonderful. Would I give up my D10 in favor of the K-106? I wouldn't want to. But I don't want to give up my AKOrays either!
> 
> For those who doubt what a great light the K-106 is; it's likely you don't have one.


I have the same lineup as you do (with the addition of the K-109... just had to have the whole family!), and I have to echo your statements. I love my D10 R2 to death, I love the quality feel, knurling, clip, and the PD. 

However, I have to remind myself how much I paid for it. And for the money, there is nothing that can touch the AKOray. I've put that light through absolute hell (I EDCed it for 4 winter/spring months without so much as lubing the o-rings) and it never once gave up on me. Other than looking like it's been through a meat grinder, it functions exactly like it did on day one -- with the exception of the broken clip, which is the one criticism I have for the light.

I think the difference can be summed up like this: The AKOray is like that cheap old beater car you bought for a song which you leave unlocked, never wash, and which never asks for anything in return.
The D10 is like a shiny new car which you pamper and care for, dreading every ding and scratch. Both get you from A to B, but one does it in style and comfort, and the other just plain does it.


----------



## vali (Jun 3, 2009)

Yucca Patrol said:


> Right now, the light is sitting in a glass of water on the highest setting to see how well it handles water. It didn't come with any lube on the threads, but I lubed the threads and o-rings and I'm certain that water won't be leaking there. Now I just have to see if it is waterproof at the lens and switch.



I did the "water test" in low for about 6 hours. No leaking here.

My thoughts about the K-106 are almost identical to yours.


----------



## Wiggle (Jun 3, 2009)

Another vouch for the AKOray (k109 in my case), it really does not have those problems I associate with budget lights. I realize alot of folks will not even consider it because you can get it on DX and it doesn't cost more than $50, but they're really missing out if thats the case.


----------



## DHart (Jun 4, 2009)

I like the K-106 Cree Q5 so much that I bought one for my BEST friend along with a charger and a 14500 Li-Ion. This thing runs on a AA alkaline, AA lithium, AA NiMH rechargeable, or (best of all) a 14500 Li-Ion rechargeable. You can program each mode to be whatever level you want. Threads and build quality are excellent. Output is strong! Price is amazing.

I was proud to give this light as a gift to him... they're fine quality lights for sure! A programmable three-mode light with high production quality for around $20 including shipping???? Yes, it's true! To not buy one is to be missing out on a great light at a bargain price.

Yeah, D10's are great lights too... but you expect that. The AKOray K-106 is something you DON'T expect! :duh2:


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Jun 4, 2009)

vali said:


> I did the "water test" in low for about 6 hours. No leaking here.
> 
> My thoughts about the K-106 are almost identical to yours.



I left mine in the water on a medium setting for several hours until the battery was exhausted. No leakage whatsoever.

I am definitely very pleased and surprised by the quality of this light. If someone gave it to me and asked me to guess how much it cost, I'd expect it to cost the same as a similar Fenix, Nitecore, etc.

This light certainly has features that are superior to the more expensive lights (double o-rings, square threads), and the overall machining quality is equal or better than most.


----------



## NonSenCe (Jun 4, 2009)

d10 vs akoray.. tough.. but i would choose the d10 because of the tint. (my r2 is neutral and akoray is white on verge of turning into bluish) 

but then again.. d10 costs 3 times as much.. almost 3.5 times.

so for about 21 dollars, akoray is amazing. without knowing its price i would call it atleast double. +40$. there just isnt other lights that offer such an nice package for so little money. programmable and cheap but feels solid.

the clicky feel is too stiff for me to like, also i would prefer foward clicky with momentary, the tint is not that nice, and the programming is a bit tricky, clip looks weak and cheap, cree rings are ugly and big in mine. but for 21$ it is a bargain. no wonder people rave about it.

but Akoray will be my loaner light for people i dont trust to give the expensive ones, and it will be the one i will take with me to boat etc (places where its likely to fall and disappear) i will take it to concerts and other events where pickpockets might mingle too.

it will do the job well enough and wont make me sad if i loose it.. well not as sad as i would be if i lost something more expensive.

and i actually thought i was over the "buy cheap" faze of flashholism.. hahah now the akoray and solarforce steals my money..

*hmm has anyone modded the akoray with other led? ..is it tough to add a q3-5a 14mm pill into it? (got one extra)


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 4, 2009)

Tekno_Cowboy said:


> I don't even have to see the Akoray to know that the D10 is better.
> 
> You get what you pay for.


 


My vote for the single, least informed post, ever.


----------



## briiansd (Jun 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> My vote for the single, least informed post, ever.



Ditto....



(p.s. I just ordered a K-106)


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Jun 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> My vote for the single, least informed post, ever.





briiansd said:


> Ditto....
> 
> 
> 
> (p.s. I just ordered a K-106)



Say what you will. 
Since making that post, I have seen one of these lights in person, and my opinion stands the same as it was. The quality is a hair better than I expected, but nothing spectacular.


----------



## MS3 (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm not one to jump on bandwagons, but as an owner of both lights, I'll chime in as well. My D10 Q5 is my favorite light and nothing has changed that since I first got it ( from one of the first couple of batches ). That being said, the Akoray is a great light for the money. I like the silent PD UI of the D10 to any clicky and the switch on my Akoray is quite loud. The akoray clip, while functional, just feels and looks cheap, but that's the only about the light that falls into that category. The finish, the programmable levels, and the build quality are very good. This makes the Akoray my 2nd favorite AA light.........behind the D10, of course:thumbsup:


----------



## Bonky (Jun 13, 2009)

Since the D10 is 3x more $$, the real question is would you rather have one D10 or three Akorays?


----------



## DHart (Jun 13, 2009)

Bonky said:


> Since the D10 is 3x more $$, the real question is would you rather have one D10 or three Akorays?


 It doesn't have to be either-or.

I guess if you can only afford $60 for all of your flashlight needs, then it could be an "either-or" situation. In that case I would buy three K-106's! 

However, many of us have _more_ than one flashlight.  OK, I'll admit it.  I can see having a D10 _and_ 3 AKOray K106's... the D10 and a K-106 powered by 14500 li-ions close at hand for general use, a K-106 with L91 lithium primary in the glovebox of the car, another K-106 with an Eneloop in my tool box, perhaps yet another K-106 with Eneloop in the kitchen or in a bug out bag. At $21 each, delivered, there are good reasons to have more than one K-106! The K-106 is an outstanding utility flashlight priced to allow plenty of useable options.


----------



## Bonky (Jun 13, 2009)

well I just dropped a $20 on an Akoray 109. It was that or the EX10, but given my current dollar shortage, I just couldn't bring myself to pull the trigger on that 'un.

I'm curious, for those who have either the Akorays or the Nitecores in any configuration.... how long does the battery have to be out of the light for it to forget the programming?

thx


----------



## Moonshadow (Jun 13, 2009)

Shouldn't forget if it uses flash memory, like a USB stick.


----------



## Bonky (Jun 13, 2009)

if so, then why do the Nitecores drain the batteries ever so slightly even while off?


----------



## Moonshadow (Jun 13, 2009)

Because the electronics use a very small amount of standby power whilst waiting for user input like a click. 

If you untighten the head to put the torch into momentary mode, this stops the standby drain but the light still remembers the brightness level, thus demonstrating that the standby current is NOT being used to maintain the memory.


----------



## Bonky (Jun 13, 2009)

ohhhhh.. ahhhhh.. now I get it


----------



## funkychateau (Jun 24, 2009)

I've never inspected a Nitecore, but I have two Akorays (102 and 106). The machining and finish quality is at least as good (if not better) than my Fenix lights, of which I own about 5 or 6 different models. 

Akoray and Fenix are both well-made Chinese lights, but the Fenix comes in a pretty package and it's sold through stateside outlets. The Akoray comes straight from China in bubble wrap, a ziplock bag, and a padded envelope, and it sells for a lot less. Both are Chinese lights that probably cost about the same to build. 

So, are the Nitecore lights made in China? If so, I would tend to apply the "Fenix argument" here also. Just because they are retailed for 3X more than Akoray does not mean that they are 3X the cost, content, or value. You may "get what pay for", but part of what you're paying for is often packaging, middlemen, and profit.


----------



## davidt1 (Jun 24, 2009)

I dropped my K-106 twice already. It still works just fine. This light should put to rest the argument that lesser known brands don't make great lights, or that expensive lights are always better. Look, it's kind of like the price you pay for a coke at a strip club and one at a super market.


----------



## Marduke (Jun 24, 2009)

I recently picked up this light to see what all the noise was about. Suffice it to say I am somewhat disappointed. The fit and finish are good, but the internals are cheap components friction fit together, topped off with a cumbersome UI that only does what you want half the time. The tint shifts between modes and the brightness is mediocore at best. 

The butter smooth square threads are just about the only plus in my book.

Definitely another case of "You get what you pay for."


----------



## NonSenCe (Jun 24, 2009)

nitcore is also chinese..

but.. as far as i have (limitedly) found out, fenix and nitecore have:

+10$: great guarantee.. months/years instead of weeks.
+10$: good/better quality control. (less malfuntions, centered leds, shape of beam , cree rings etc)
+10: better bins of leds. (compared to other chinese lights i have with Q5: itp,nitecore,fenix,jetbeam,solarforce,ultrafire, akoray is worst)

+10$: more output and runtime. so probably also drivers are higher grade (akoray has slight high pitch whine.. my other chinese lights like jetbeam, nitecore etc are mute)
+5$: more dependable delivery times, must count in as positives too.

true.. marketing and packaging add costs.. 
+5:but also pricier lights do come with some kind of instructions in their packaging.. 
+5personal taste of design u.i and such 

to me.. all these things make the slightly pricier lights worthy the extra penny. 

but this doesnt make the akoray a bad light. it just makes it inferior to others. just like in all things.. toyota just aint a lexus. sometimes name and reputation just costs more. 

but for the price.. akoray is plenty worth it. 

but for above reasons i think jetbeam pro1 and nitecores etc are also worth the 3*price.


----------



## DHart (Jun 24, 2009)

NonSenCe said:


> but for the price.. akoray is plenty worth it.
> 
> but for above reasons i think jetbeam pro1 and nitecores etc are also worth the 3*price.



I think they all offer something wonderful at their respective prices. That's why I have so many different lights! I prefer my D10 R2 to my K-106, but there is a lot of utility offered by the K-106. Throw it in the toolbox or car glove box or truck/boat whatever as a spare/handy light. The K-106 I got is silent in all modes... or my hearing is worse that I'm aware of?  I found it easy to program to high, med, low; memory works perfectly, and while the beam tint leans toward magenta/cool, I find it plenty acceptable and brightness on high is equivalent to my Quark 123 with RCR123 and Quark AA with 14500 Li-Ion! I do think that for the money, it's a very good light.

Marduke... knowing that you're not especially happy with your K-106, I'll bet a friend or family member would be thrilled to have it... so there's a silver lining to the cloud! 

Here's a comparison of beamshots:









Here's a beamshot comparison which shows the D10 R2 and K-106.


----------



## Marduke (Jun 24, 2009)

I will probably end up selling it or giving it away. My coworker is becoming hooked. After the new flashlight smell wears off his brand new TK20 I'll have to show the K106 to him. 

I guess you have to get a cheapie every now and then to remind yourself where the extra quality comes from...


----------



## Marduke (Jun 24, 2009)

Double post deleted


----------



## DHart (Jun 24, 2009)

Marduke said:


> I will probably end up selling it or giving it away. My coworker is becoming hooked. After the new flashlight smell wears off his brand new TK20 I'll have to show the K106 to him.
> 
> I guess you have to get a cheapie every now and then to remind yourself where the extra quality comes from...



Hey... do you carry a light in your car's glovebox? If not, consider putting an L91 in it and toss it in the glovebox! Someday you might be glad it's there. Or toss it in your wife's car's glovebox? Just a thought. I honestly feel the light offers a lot of utility for very little money (the cost of two tickets to the movies and a large popcorn!)


----------



## NonSenCe (Jun 24, 2009)

yeah.. its very possible that i also do end up selling it to my friend. if he shows interest, its his.

i do have the other "better" lights to do the things this can do too. (to me lights are tools. and they are to be used. i wont buy a thing i am afraid to use.) 

programmable: jetbeam.
adjustable: d10 and itp
in future: quark (yah i think i must cave in)

but this akoray currently stands in "loaner/edc for drunken nights/possible mod project" status. could sell it, but wont really miss it that much. as its cheap enough to buy again


----------



## pekcle (Jun 24, 2009)

I've seen several beamshots posted for the K-106. Are those all running 14500? I've been running with NIMH AA and the best it can put out is probably equivalent to a Fenix L1D on medium. Anyone? :shrug:

Thanks!!


----------



## ronparr (Jun 24, 2009)

Maybe I'll spend 2-4X on a flashlight at some point and think I got my money's worth, but it's hard for me to imagine looking back and thinking that the K-106 was a bad deal for $20. I can't think of a better 1xAA/14500 light for close to that price.


----------



## DHart (Jun 24, 2009)

pekcle said:


> I've seen several beamshots posted for the K-106. Are those all running 14500? I've been running with NIMH AA and the best it can put out is probably equivalent to a Fenix L1D on medium. Anyone? :shrug:
> 
> Thanks!!



With a 14500 Li-Ion, the K-106 with Q5 emitter has the same output in my ceiling bounce test as my Quark 123 and Quark AA each running a Li-Ion. That's dang good output!


----------



## bansuri (Jun 24, 2009)

I've got the 106 and 109, they are not "bad" lights. 25 years ago they'd be worth a million dollars! Good for around the house.
Of course we're all nuts here with the flashlights and all, and so being a nut I've moved on to the Fenix LD10 and that's awesome but I've got a hankerin for a D10 and was just about ready to buy from anyone who had it but jblackwood got me thinkin: If 4sevens is prepared to offer a *lifetime warranty* on the D10 don't you think they've got a _ton_ of confiedence in that light? So mine's on order.
_That's_ the light I'll be putting in my EDC pack!

I keep the 106 on my nightstand, (my wife's a pretty deep sleeper...CLICK!), and it really comes in handy. Like I said, it's not a _bad_ light. I might get another to take to work, it will be the most technologically advanced item in the whole shop.


----------



## funkychateau (Jun 25, 2009)

DHart said:


> Here's a comparison of beamshots:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wow, what a great post!

Did you take all of the beamshots at the same camera settings?

Is it possible you might also have a list of battery types that were in the various lights at the time of the comparison?

thanks!


----------



## DHart (Jun 25, 2009)

funkychateau said:


> Wow, what a great post!
> 
> Did you take all of the beamshots at the same camera settings?
> 
> ...



funkychateau... yes, same settings for all the images, so what you see is pretty much how it was. Daylight color balance on all of them. You can easily see which lights were cold or blue, which were warm, and which were close to neutral. Ambient did vary slightly, so the edges can vary a little, but this had no impact on the beam itself. The beam sizes shown are representative as distances and focal lengths were consistent from one shot to another. I generally use li-ions in my lights and every light on this comparison was running on a li-ion except the E1B, which was running on a lithium primary. The smoothest, cleanest, most artifact-free beams (and also fairly neutral) were with the two Liteflux lights (LF3XT XR-E Q5, LF2XT XP-E Q4) and the Quark AA/123 XP-E R2.


----------



## bansuri (Jun 25, 2009)

dhart,
as a testament to your photographic methods I picked the 106 out instantly just by looking at the beam and color. Looks exactly like that!


----------



## nanotech17 (Jun 25, 2009)

my Akoray 106 is using a different kind of Q5 die i think that contributes the tint of being slightly on the cooler side,i found it here - https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2994168#post2994168


----------



## Wiggle (Jun 25, 2009)

nanotech17 said:


> my Akoray 106 is using a different kind of Q5 die i think that contributes the tint of being slightly on the cooler side,i found it here - https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2994168#post2994168



That's the only real nagging thing about it's performance for me. Trust me, do a Q4 5B or Q3 5A swap and it will make you like it even more.


----------



## DHart (Jun 25, 2009)

bansuri said:


> dhart,
> as a testament to your photographic methods I picked the 106 out instantly just by looking at the beam and color. Looks exactly like that!



bansuri.... cool! Thanks for the info.


----------



## nanotech17 (Jun 25, 2009)

Wiggle said:


> That's the only real nagging thing about it's performance for me. Trust me, do a Q4 5B or Q3 5A swap and it will make you like it even more.



That's what i plan to do 
:thanks:


----------



## Neill_Currie (Aug 12, 2009)

Well, just to muddy the waters a little, DX has this light
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.28546
listed as a NKOray (says AKOray clearly on the side of the light however). Even has the same P.D.C. lettering on the other side of the housing as the k-106 has.
Cost: a mere $13.99.........our new, low price winner. At least till next week ;-)

This light looks like a clone too
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.28544


----------



## OfficerCamp (Aug 13, 2009)

One thing that cannot be listed on a spec. sheet, or seen online in a picture, is how fantastic the D10 feels in hand. The light feels Ft. Knox solid, and has an overall superb quality of construction. Absolutely top notch for a small, pocketable EDC light. Oh, and the UI in my opinion is simple and flawless.

Excellent flashlight, no qualms about Nitecore quality after owning this masterpiece, hence my Extreme HA R2 is on its way as we speak.

(Sidenote)
Now if Nitecore REALLY wanted to drain my wallet, they would make a 2x123 version of the Extreme R2, let's say in the 300 lumen (emitter spec.) ballpark. That would be one hell of a great duty light, and I would definately have to leave my beloved E2DL home on some nights


----------



## Ozem61 (Oct 21, 2009)

Neill_Currie said:


> Well, just to muddy the waters a little, DX has this light
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.28546
> listed as a NKOray (says AKOray clearly on the side of the light however). Even has the same P.D.C. lettering on the other side of the housing as the k-106 has.
> Cost: a mere $13.99.........our new, low price winner. At least till next week ;-)
> ...



It is interesting that these two (Nkoray & Trustfire) are visually identical other than labeling - O-rings, non anodised body threads, big luminous O-ring at the glass and luminous tailcap. Here are the DX images of both units;
Nkoray 5 mode - http://www.dealextreme.com/photogallery.dx/sku.28546 ($13.99)
Trustfire 5 mode - http://www.dealextreme.com/photogallery.dx/sku.28544 ($13.99)
AND for comparison:
Akoray 3 mode - http://www.dealextreme.com/photogallery.dx/sku.16607 ($19.13)

I also note that the Nkoray (sku.28546) has comments re 1.3 amp (in DX comments forums and here) load when put on a fully charged 14500 which puts the LED at risk and stresses the driver while the Akoray (sku.16607) has no problems with this situation and no overheating on high with a Li-ion 14500 (I have just got one and checked this while setting the programming).

The reviews here need to be read with these comments in mind as reviews of the Nkoray (28546) have been incorrectly attributed to the 3 mode Akoray (sku.16607) which I suspect is the 'true' Akoray.

It is also interesting to note that the sku's of the Nkoray (sku.28546) and the Trustfire (sku.28544) suggest that they were added to the DX catalog at the same time - adds to the suspicion of the same source (other than Akoray  )


----------



## Coaster (Oct 21, 2009)

I thought about picking up a k-106 just for a comparison. However I have no idea what I would get if I ordered one.

Do I get the 6 mode with 3 annoying useless modes (as listed), do I get a straight 3 mode (according to some reviews), do I get a programmable one (according to other reviews).

When I bought my D10 I knew what was going to be in the box when it arrived.


----------



## Ozem61 (Oct 22, 2009)

Coaster said:


> I thought about picking up a k-106 just for a comparison. However I have no idea what I would get if I ordered one.
> 
> Do I get the 6 mode with 3 annoying useless modes (as listed), do I get a straight 3 mode (according to some reviews), do I get a programmable one (according to other reviews).
> 
> When I bought my D10 I knew what was going to be in the box when it arrived.



Get this one http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16607 which is currently being supplied with the 3 modes, each of which are each fully programmable. The DX description relates to an earlier model of this series.

For program details see https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2970972&postcount=42 which spells out the full procedure.

Note that the driver can be set for protection for unprotected Li-ion (or protected for that matter) or protection can be turned off to allow full draining of primary cells or to allow the use of NiMh cells which are low voltage compared to Li-ion.

The performance is brilliant on Li-ion and excellent with NiMh with some loss in maximum briiliance.

See my comments above re the other clones on DX.


----------



## Oink (Jan 6, 2010)

Left my K106 (with 14500) in a hotel room. I called and they said nothing was found! I hope it doesn't explode on someone!

I reordered another a day later. I am glad it wasn't the D10 GD+ that I lost.

Between the two lights, I would probably pay the premium for the beam quality of the D10, if I am starring at the wall but most of the time, I just need a reliable work light and the Akoray is definitely good enough and at the price, definitely better than some of the other cheap flashlights that I have. I hate the unpredictable MTE that I paid the same money for.


----------



## LeifUK (Jan 7, 2010)

"You get what you pay for"

Akoray come straight from China where wage costs are low. Fenix et al may be bought in a Western country, and no doubt the price includes a healthy mark up so that the dealer can pay his staff Western salaries, and pay the Western rent on his business premises, oh and have some left over for himself. And no doubt Akoray has lower QC standards, and no local dealer support. 

Anyway, looking at my Fenix L2D, it's a nice light, with a good finish, but the threads are very thin, and could easily be destroyed by someone with clumsy hands, and some of the thread cutting is not ideal. 

I buy modest prices Swiss Army Knives rather than expensive multi tools. They are brilliant albeit not quite as well finished. But having lost several I know which I will continue to buy. 



bansuri said:


> If 4sevens is prepared to offer a *lifetime warranty* on the D10 don't you think they've got a _ton_ of confiedence in that light? So mine's on order.



It could also be that the profit is so high that they can afford to offer that sort of warranty. Not that I don't doubt the better QC on the D10. 

Anyway, I have an 'Nkoray' K-106 on the way. At the price it'll make a nice beater torch, and I won't be too concerned if it gets stolen or lost. I tried several times to order a torch from Best Offer Buy but both times the items were not available. 

I find the comments here interesting. I would not consider my mini maglite LED particularly well made. Not bad, but it has a plastic lamp window, and a beam with lots of funny rings.


----------



## pmoore (Jan 7, 2010)

I have had a K-106 for about 6 months now. 3 mode programable, I love this little light. It has never failed to work. Plenty of light for general purpose. I have it set for lowest low and highest high, with a mid point in between. I use an Energizer Lithium battery and it last for a month or better with daily use. What more can you ask for???

Paul


----------

